
Turkish provinces introduce mandatory tracking to enter government buildings - anticensor
&quot;- At the entrance to public buildings in our city, our citizens are asked to question the life fits in the house (HES) code within the scope of the new type of coronavirus (Kovid-19) measures,<p>- Helping our citizens who do not have HES code to obtain the HES code from the Ministry of Health&#x27;s life fit into the house (HES) mobile application or the E State application,&quot;<p>Translated from: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;izmir.gov.tr&#x2F;2020110-sayili-il-hifzissihha-kurulu-karari<p>(a few more provinces did the same move too)
======
anticensor
I am curious whether any other country has taken similar steps.

